# Islamabad Through My Eyes



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Impressive updates, with high quality of night register, thanks for sharing


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

The Last Light by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


Beyond the River by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


In the Distance by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Islamabad :cheers:


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

Urban Jungle by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


Descend into Darkness by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous photographs.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great to watch your pictures kay: amazing shots :applause:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Brilliant thread!! Keep it up!! kay: :happy:


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

A Gentleman's Game by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


Catch and Release by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr

I went to catch a game of cricket at a local ground last Sunday. Decided to try my hand at some sport photography.


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

Great pics. More Cricket!  I love Cricket but just Twenty20 Cricket. The Test Cricket takes too much time. It is interesting to see how people play cricket in the parks and streets. For many of them this cricket is a big part of their lives (Pakistan, India, Sri Lanka, etc.) Like Soccer in Europe and South America.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful thread!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Really impressive works!


----------



## Adi-Cnai (Oct 22, 2014)

Brilliant photographs! 
The city has such an amazing natural setting, I love those mountains in the backdrop.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

Workman and his Tools by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


Resisting the Storm by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


Misty Mountain by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


Hidden in the Forest by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr

There was a heavy rain spell in the city and a snowstorm in the surrounding hills. I went on an excursion up the hills to take a few photos. Would've stuck around for longer but the heavy snowfall made it impossible to drive any further. Was hoping to reach Murree Town and take a photograph of the valley below covered in snow.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

Revisited by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


City from Above by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


Urban Arteries by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr

I had previously posted some pictures from this location. However, the smog during that time made it impossible to apprehend the scale of the city. The visibility was very poor. Thankfully, the winter smog has mostly cleared up so I decided to revisit the location and take some photos again.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

Going Home by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


Nightcall by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


The City by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice updates from Islamabad :cheers:


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

Enter the Night by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


Midnight Mile by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


Shab Bakhair by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

Comrades by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


Back Ashore by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


The Last Light by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

From Afar by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


Beyond the Vale by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


Dark Vale by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


Entropy by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

What a gorgeous green setting, human scale city too. Great pics. kay:


----------

